# SWITCH THROWS/PIANO WIRE



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw the thread on switch throws.   I did not want to Hi Jack his thread.

Do any of you have a  source for  PIANO WIRE  to make springs?

Any places on line?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look over at McMaster-Carr and search on spring wire.   They have it in bronze, stainless steel, and steel.

It's also a great place for lots of other parts.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Also, if anyone still flies control line, model airplane lead in wire works well. I used to control switches up to about 3 feet away (maximum length I could get the lead in wire) in the smaller scales by forming a loop for spring action by the switch and then running the lead in wire through a plastic tube beneath other tracks often through a bend as well and onto a switchstand. If it's tough enough to do that it should work fine for a largescale switch.


----------

